# Basic Generator Concern



## tvl (Nov 14, 2018)

I've read on a few websites that it is best to never run a generator at 100% capacity. These sites indicate it is best to run at 80% OR less to obtain the best performance AND life from the generator. This may not be true, but it's what I've read and would like the opinions of the experts on this site:

> The generator type in question is a Honda EU3000is
> The spec sheet indicates the generator has a 3000 watt MAX, but is rated for 2800 watts

Although I haven't had the need to use the generator yet, I had purchased the unit with the plans to run approximately 2500 watts at any given time ………………… which is approximately 89% of the rated capacity.

Based on the knowledge of this site's experts, are my plans acceptable OR would it best be in my interest to adjust my plans accordingly to ensure I don't over-work the unit and cause it to fail prematurely?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I would think that 2500watts would be OK, depending on startup draw on the various devices you are using. Make a load calculation spreadsheet using the chart attached bellow to determine what is going to be acceptable while staying within your 3Kwatt startup surge rating.


----------



## tvl (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks Tabora!

I realize one has to take into consideration the startup surge rating of certain appliances. However, I was curious as to why some folks indicate it's best to run the generator at 80% load or less ………………….. that's if you wish to prolong the life of the equipment.

I would have thought if this were the case, the Honda manual would have stated this. Also, I was under the assumption the generator was rated at 2800 watts and therefore, could be run at 2800 watts with no ill effects. Therefore, my reason for asking.

At the price I paid for this unit, I certainly want to do what is expected so that it will hopefully last me a lifetime!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tvl said:


> I would have thought if this were the case, the Honda manual would have stated this. Also, I was under the assumption the generator was rated at 2800 watts and therefore, could be run at 2800 watts with no ill effects.


Your EU3000 is Rated 2800Watts Continuous - and it will do that. And my BMW is rated 160MPH - and it will do that. But I don't... 

The 80% guideline errs on the side of caution. You can use 100% of the rated load capability.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 10, 2018)

Most everything I've read regarding marine gensets is that it is best that the connected load be between 25 and 75% of the continuous load load rating. Hope this helps.


----------



## PaPaJo (Jan 4, 2018)

The "Continuous" rating on any generator has to do with the units ability to dissipate heat. Both the engine and the generator end make heat when it is running a load. The continuous rating is where the unit can run without overheating either the engine or generator. You are wise to have purchased the best generator in that the Honda will protect the electrical side and trip the electronic breaker if you exceed the max output for to long. To help your EU3000 always run it out where it can breath. Where it can get plenty of cool air in and the hot air can escape. Change the engine oil before or when Honda recommends and always run the unit before changing the oil. There is no oil filter so running it will help get every thing out. Plus, use any name brand of 10w-30 oil. Oil is cheap so change it on or before the schedule recommends. My EU3000 is 15 plus years old and has performed without any issues. I never buy cheap tools.


----------

